# Need my Mojo Back



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Saturday was gorgeous and the fishing was once again slow.. lots of trash from extreme high tides made fishing a difficult too. 

Got a nice cat and a bunch of dinks. Sunset was really nice. 



















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Last pic is sweet.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I bet that little fella holding the fish won't soon forget it!


----------

